# Prewar or Wartime bike?



## cptnhwdy69 (Aug 26, 2012)

I just picked up an original mans schwinn new world bike and was hoping some one could let me know if they are rare and scarce and what year it was made.The serial code is I followed by 4 numbers.Headbadge reads New world,decal on downtube reads The World.Bottom seat decal is the seemless tubing,top seat post decal is the hat with arnold schwinn and co.Bike is blue and the fender braces are blacked out over the chrome.The sprocket is the normal olympic looking with the big holes but also has 4 small holes above them.








There are some pics sorry I am all scattered,I am new to this forum so pls bare with me.The seat I know is not original,I have the original which is black with a schwinn approved metal tag on the back and the 2 clips for the tool pouch.Any info would be greatly appreciated.TY=]


----------



## rhenning (Aug 27, 2012)

A war time bike wouldn't have any chrome parts so that is a prewar.  Easy to see because of the welded on to the frame seat post clamp.  After the war the clamps were removable and not a part of the frame.  Roger


----------



## cptnhwdy69 (Aug 27, 2012)

rhenning said:


> A war time bike wouldn't have any chrome parts so that is a prewar.  Easy to see because of the welded on to the frame seat post clamp.  After the war the clamps were removable and not a part of the frame.  Roger




So if Schwinn New World lightweight bike was created in 1938.This means my bike is either 1st year production 1938 or early 1939 as a wartime bike would be 1939---1945 correct?And if so,are these bikes at all sought after or rare.Reason I am asking,as I am thinking of selling it,as it is in great shape compared to other prewar New Worlds I have seen.Also majority of new worlds I have seen are black or burgandy.Mine is blue and the paint is deff original,so this has kinda got me confused a bit.Any replies would be greatly appreciated.Thx=]


----------



## jpromo (Aug 27, 2012)

Bicycle production ran through '41 as the US did not join the war until Pearl Harbor in December. You can also turn up with bikes built early into '42 with leftover parts but for all intents and purposes, '41 was the last year before the war. Given the serial number on your bike, I'd say it would be on the later end towards '41 as my New Worlds are F, G, and I dates.

Value.. hard to say as these earlier lightweights haven't appreciated like the ballooners of the period have and your bike is a no option base model. That being said, it seems like 175$ would be a good price considering the good condition. If the other seat you have is decent and period appropriate, probably on up to 200$ would be a reasonable expectation, especially if you write fixie in the ad


----------



## cptnhwdy69 (Aug 27, 2012)

jpromo said:


> Bicycle production ran through '41 as the US did not join the war until Pearl Harbor in December. You can also turn up with bikes built early into '42 with leftover parts but for all intents and purposes, '41 was the last year before the war. Given the serial number on your bike, I'd say it would be on the later end towards '41 as my New Worlds are F, G, and I dates.
> 
> Value.. hard to say as these earlier lightweights haven't appreciated like the ballooners of the period have and your bike is a no option base model. That being said, it seems like 175$ would be a good price considering the good condition. If the other seat you have is decent and period appropriate, probably on up to 200$ would be a reasonable expectation, especially if you write fixie in the ad



Ok but I think someone would have to be nuts to restore this bike,as it is in great shape and rides like a dream.Has the original New Departure back hub,coaster brake,front tire hub reads schwinn,and the original rubber is still there and riding strong=]Weird thing is the fender braces are blackedout over the shiney chrome.I myself love the bike but honestly I am more into cruiser bikes and muscle bikes.I live in Canada so it may be a tad harder to get rid of this baby.Majority of Canadiens seem to take to vintage ccm or raleigh,which in my opinion are crazy.I have a womens 58 Schwinn Spitfire and 66 Typhoon or Tiger,and the ride is way more comfortable then any vintage ccm I have owned.I can not tell if my 1 bike is Typhoon or Tiger,because when I got it,it was missing the chainguard,headbadge and decals as it was painted.So I decided to strip it all down and take the headset apart to reveal the original colour,which was red.Problem is the Tiger came in coppertone as well as red,and the typhoon also came in red.The serial code was DB---- which tells me april 1966.So it stays a mystery=[


----------



## jpromo (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah, your Tiger/Typhoon may stay a mystery forever.

You said it all right there, "but honestly I am more into cruiser bikes and muscle bikes." That's a lot of folks' sentiments, hence its reason for not being a 400-600$ bike :o
Though, with a fresh wad of grease in every bearing, these are some of the smoothest riders. The forks are also wonderfully designed as they roll out bumps excellent, acting as a shock absorber. I live on dirt roads and my Varsity is like a rock up front while the New World floats over little rolls in the road. Good luck with whatever you decide to do!


----------



## tailhole (Sep 9, 2012)

*I like it!*

Nice bike. I am starting to revert back to the lightweights. I started riding bikes as an adult on a Schwinn 10 speed ('77 sportabout - $7 garage sale bike). I rode it everywhere, then started liking the looks of the ballooners and rode those for years. I found myself messing with the gearing to make the single speeds faster & faster. I think it's time to get into the vintage lightweights. I do have a TOC Iver Johnson race bike, but it's not practical for daily use. This would be perfect. 
PM sent...
-Scott


----------

